# Epson SX600FW Pinter problem



## mikmak17 (Jun 22, 2009)

4 month old SX600FW worked ok then started printing very feint, the black at first then gradually all inks, cleaning or replacing inks does not cure problem.


----------



## Eypher (Nov 2, 2009)

You too!

Been running my SX600FW for a while. As the original Epson cartridges ran out replaced them with ProJet compatibles. I have replaced the colours several times without any problems UNTIL... 

Printer was half way through a perfect full colour print, when it suddenly claims it cannot recognise the cyan colour cartridge.

Tried refitting (no luck) and replaced the cyan. While system was running the charging cycle, claims it cannot recognise magenta cartridge...then yellow.

Tried refitting (no luck) and replaced the suspect items and although cartridges are now recognised, during the nozzle checks the colour test bars became fainter and fainter until they disappeared.

After a long rounds of head cleaning (which emptied black, the last original Epson cartridge and a full set of ProJet compatibles) there is no output at all during a Nozzle Check or any other type of printing. The waste mats are soaked after all the head cleaning though!

Coincidence ?
Faulty ProJet cartridges ?
Dastardly Epson booby trap?

OPTIONS
Buy new set of Epson originals (£30+) and hope for the best ?
or stuff it and get a new (non Epson) printer ?


----------



## lee123 (Nov 4, 2009)

Hi having exactly the same problems, how did you sort it out in the end.

cheers


----------



## bladesfan (Nov 4, 2009)

I have also had same problem.
Bought Epson600FX 14 months ago and had no problems until replaced black ink T1001 cartridge. Very patchy at first in black and white and the nothing.
Contact Epson Support by E-chat and advised to take to Epson Repair Centre as looks like print head failure for which I will be charged.
Seems that this printer is one of the worst you can buy and I will definately be going back to HP. Not impressed that printer that cost £100 only lasted 14months and that what is obviously a poor quality designed and produced product does not have an adequate warantee from Epson.
Also very annoyed that I have just paid out £50 for a full set of Epson Ink Cartridges which might as well be chucked in the bin.
Thank you Epson for a load of expensive rubbish that wont even print on transparencies


----------



## NickiQ (Aug 21, 2010)

Oh yes, i had three of them before I learned my lesson.
First one refused all print cartridges after about 3 months - said it couldnt recognise them;
second one print quality deteriorated and then ceased completely - that went to a repair shop who havent really done much for it, some of the colours are back but the black is long gone
third one exactly the same... its just about still printing in blue at the moment!

Never again will i spend money on an Epson


----------

